

ShowHN : SportsMateOnline - ljasm
http://www.sportsmateonline.com

======
ljasm
First, thanks for checking it out!

Part of the sign up requires access to your webcam so for the sake of
consistency we developed the entire sign up process in SL. In addition, based
on our development backgrounds, it was the fastest way to put this portion
together with a reasonable amount of polish.

------
fratis
Right off the bat: why use Silverlight instead of non-proprietary technology?

